# Helpful books--recommended reading



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

There has been mention in many of the thread about books that have helped out in many different situations. I tried searching for a recommended reading list, but come up with nothing so thought I would start one. (I apologize if there already is one)

There are a lot of books available that promise to have the best information. Some have had some good information and others I found to be lacking. Here are a few that I found to have good information. 

"How to satisfy a woman every time.... and have her beg for more" by Naura Hayden (nice information, short and easy to read for those that don't want a text book or a long book) This was the first book that my H read when we were in our first couple of years of marriage, useful information at that stage.

"The married man sex life primer" by Athol Kay (alpha/beta male information, self improvement also)

"Men made easy" by Kara Oh (aid for women, written like a story rather than instruction manual, embracing feminine grace to improve relationships of all types)

"How to give her absolute pleasure, totally explicit techniques every woman wants her man to know" by Lou Paget (Covers a wide range of information on pleasuring a woman) 

"How to be a great lover, girlfriend to girlfriend totally explicit techniques that will blow his mind" by Lou Paget (Lots of techniques for pleasuring a man, several tips coming from a gay male friend) I have found this book to be very good, increasing my skill and techniques, which improved my self confidence.

"Wyoming Kama Sutra, How the west was one" by Sable and Melba Cuzins found here Wyoming Kama Sutra - Home (this is a light-hearted and humorous kama sutra book, great for introducing kama sutra or for a enjoyable read) I met these ladies at a "women's expo" and now have both of their books and the game. 


Please share books that you have found to be helpful as well. I am always on the look out for great information.


----------

